# Looking for wholesale firewood in NH



## Mulhern (Jan 20, 2008)

Looking for wholesale SEASONED Hardwood cut and split to be delivered to my manchester NH location please email me with pricing [email protected] i will take it by the single cord or by the tractor trailer load


----------



## Husky137 (Jan 20, 2008)

What quantity?


----------



## Mulhern (Jan 21, 2008)

*re wholesaler*

i go thru about 200 a year, but i would like to purchase it by the tractor trailer load as needed if that works for you please let me know thanks


----------



## Husky137 (Jan 21, 2008)

http://treehuggerfarms.com/about.html

Check out these guys. They may be just what you are looking for. They pump out a huge volume of wood.


----------



## Mulhern (Jan 21, 2008)

*Thanks very much for the reply*

Yeah i have used tree huggers before. only negative is the wood is green its marketed as semi seasoned but it is green as green can get but thank you very much for the reply...


----------



## Husky137 (Jan 22, 2008)

I figured semi-seasoned was a euphimism at best. I don't know if the beast you seek exists. Most guys doing large quantities of processed wholesale wood want it gone, not sitting around taking up space. Good luck in the search.


----------



## Mulhern (Jan 22, 2008)

*i agree*

Yeah it is very hard to find, ive been looking for a while. i have found 1 guy but seems his wood is burried in snow and ice currently but thank you again for looking and replying


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 22, 2008)

I can help you out with 110 yard live floor loads of seasoned, green, or kiln dried.

PM me for more info.


----------



## sloth9669 (Feb 2, 2008)

*logs needed*

Hey boston you sell logs ? or cut and split iam in the market myself for more supply hit me up with what you can get ? thanx


----------

